# So it's Saturday!



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2021)

Tonight on Oprah - Biden's dog will be on talking about why he bit a staff member and how the dog collar they had on him made him feel oppressed. Stay tuned and don't miss this important interview!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 13, 2021)

Too many good ones to pick a favorite! Good job Ray!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Mar 13, 2021)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## 2Mac (Mar 13, 2021)

Again...... the Oprah one. Lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 13, 2021)

All good ones Ray!  The Oprah and the "Ass" Family were my favorites.  Thank you.


----------



## Lant-ern (Mar 16, 2021)

Ray you have made my week ,Thanks from Nova Scotia.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 16, 2021)

Funny
David


----------

